# Latest Ebay scores!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The economy may suck, but there ARE some deals to be had on the 'Bay on account of it. Figured Id share some of my latest plunders. Been chasing a few of these for a while, but was too cheap to pony up the big dough a year or so ago. But now, I havent bid much over $20 for even the rarest of these:

First up, the 'other' haunted highway monster trucks. The Mummy was sealed in the pack for under $20, and Dracula was loose but unraced for $25 with another Nissan. Yeah, theyre novelty cars, but I love anything monster themed:









A couple of clean, lited Amracs:









FINALLY scored a last gen matador, and the Mark Donohue Sunoco 510K. Even in thrashed shape, these are usually a bit spendier than I want to go:









Im not usually a fan of ricers, but these days ANY lifelike that isnt a NASCAR is worth picking up. The auction was for the red one as a complete car, but the seller threw in the blue and silver bodies as a bonus. All dead mint, and I got them for like $15 shipped!









And currently, my favorite LL bodystyle. Had to have all 3 of these too. The red and white set cars I scored for about $13 I think it went that cheap because the chassis that was on the white one had a broken off front axle, the red one was perfect. The blue one has the same redwire Maxx Traxx chassis as the other two but I swear its a mutant. Its INSANE fast:


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice cars.why would you take the mummy out of the package dude?Did you throw the packaing away or do you still have it?I like the matador.Some afx cars have nice color combos.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Im Paul said:


> Nice cars.why would you take the mummy out of the package dude?Did you throw the packaing away or do you still have it?I like the matador.Some afx cars have nice color combos.


Packaging impedes tactile sensation and instant gratification...

....rip....tear.....rip....

....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Set your TYCOs freeeeee!!! :lol: :tongue: :jest: :woohoo: :roll:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The packaging got obliterated. If I had a pair out and about and then a pair in package, Id keep those sealed. But theyre slot cars, made to run. Im not gonna race em hard and thrash em or anything but they will see the track here and there.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The red and white Mustangs were a great deal. Those cars come in a set costing at least $60.

Same on the red and silver Civics. Those are set only cars as well.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I steered away from feePay last summer mostly as part of a series measures aimed at reducing / killing the credit card, but I take a look and have an occasional go and have to agree that prices are back to more sane levels on many slot items, finally.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet score!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What videojimmy said!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not bad. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Ok I didn't want to brag cuz I probobly beat a fellow HT'er out on this one. About a month ago I threw down a bid on a Blue Willy's T-jet the guy claimed it was his fastest car and it had Aluminum wheels so I thought what the heck. I got the car and it sounded ok so I did my usual inspection to see what is inside. Well I noticed right off it had the yellow/blue magnets so i thought Hmmm When I popped the gear plate I found it had a Quadralam Arm in it . Not the Accelertors arm but a true Quadralam. Ca..ching. I was extremely happy and I only paid $26.00 with shipping. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice score.

But I have to say ebay is absolutly ridiculous!! Amazing what people will pay for crap.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And yet there are STILL some decent deals on EvilBay! Saw this early today and I had to nab it:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330427971112&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
A relatively intact riggen usually goes for $100-ish anyway and thats the one I wanted. The 4 tycopros should more than make up for the other $50 once I reBay them. That Chappy 2J especially.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And a couple more Riggen's that I got for pretty reasonable prices:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220591228287&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120558690025&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I wouldn't hesitate to give you $50 for the remaining 4... Heck, I would even pay for shipping!! 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

grungerockjeepe said:


> And a couple more Riggen's that I got for pretty reasonable prices:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220591228287&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120558690025&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



So whats the deal with these Riggens??

I saw those and was wondering what all the hub bub is about on these?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Jurassic!*

They are old skool Joe.

Brass pan dinosaurs in HO scale...well 1/64 ish I rekon. Simple design based on a brass pan, Mabuchi or equivalent can motor with an inline centered crown gear layout. Uses a pivoting guide flag like the early Tyco pro. 

Dynabrutes (angle winders) are similar but use an angle mounted motor that engages a spur gear mounted behind one of the rear drive wheels.

Both use Lexan bods.

I'd long since forgotten what they were all about until I restored an old home grown brass pan that Bobzilla sent me. Reminiscent of 1/24-1/32 big cars of old except they are in a smaller package. They can be blisteringly fast and handle decent due to their very low CG. They arent for everbody. Like any design you definately have to get used to them and learn to drive them. 

The riggens are still being produced but they will cost you some lunch money.
I'm gonna go hungry and get a few more. :tongue:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

^What Bill said. The Riggens were before my time, but Im kinda fascinated with them. I like the idea of fast slots that dont rely on magnetic traction, plus the shear ease of tweaking the chassis and dialing it in to just the way you like it is pretty appealing to me. I have 2 of the repro Riggens and love running them. Ive bid on a few of these originals before and got beat out. But between the lousy economy, and a decent tax return (which I havent ENTIRELY blown on new rims and some nasty surprises for the engine of my 1:1 car) I decided to bid decent on a few. These will be fun to restore to running shape!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My eBay score is 100%


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> My eBay score is 100%


duhDUM TSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! 

had to give you a rim shot on that one!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok now i understand a little better. I have a few of those Tyco pro pan cars but incomplete. Now I have to get some of these? Do you have a link for the newew repro's Bill? Are they available?



Bill Hall said:


> They are old skool Joe.
> 
> Brass pan dinosaurs in HO scale...well 1/64 ish I rekon. Simple design based on a brass pan, Mabuchi or equivalent can motor with an inline centered crown gear layout. Uses a pivoting guide flag like the early Tyco pro.
> 
> ...


Ahhj I see. What is your 1:1? Now I will have to start looking again. Thanks.



grungerockjeepe said:


> ^What Bill said. The Riggens were before my time, but Im kinda fascinated with them. I like the idea of fast slots that dont rely on magnetic traction, plus the shear ease of tweaking the chassis and dialing it in to just the way you like it is pretty appealing to me. I have 2 of the repro Riggens and love running them. Ive bid on a few of these originals before and got beat out. But between the lousy economy, and a decent tax return (which I havent ENTIRELY blown on new rims and some nasty surprises for the engine of my 1:1 car) I decided to bid decent on a few. These will be fun to restore to running shape!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Joe, here's a link to a little TycoPro junkyard on the 'Bay right now:
http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-VINTAGE-TY...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e5ba6e630

They do still make the riggen repros. riggenho.com is the link. He has a $35 basic u-build-it kit on up to full turn-key race ready cars. 


I have 2 1:1 rides. My '00 Wrangler, and my '03 GT cruiser. I put new wheels on the 'cruiser and just got a Mopar Stage 1 turbo upgrade and big bore injectors ready to put in.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

A few more Ebay scores:

Riggen cars. Been on a Riggen kick, have 2 more coming and watching even more.










Some lifelike goodies:









A couple Amrac Datsuns:









Not really EvilBay scores, but a couple of lexans I just finished. A Parma shadow can am on a 440x2 and a TOP '84 Chrysler cordoba that I havent figured out what chassis to fit it to. I bought the chrysler from NCP thinking that by their listing of '84 Chrysler' it might be a Laser/Daytona....


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been wanting to break into 1/32 with Scaletrix but don't care for any of the cars that come in sets so I won this mint car-less GT-40 sport set for $85 with shipping. It's a 5 x 10 figure 8 with borders and will take two seperate power packs. Not a steal at that price but it's just what the doctor ordered. I can get the cars I want and still be under $200.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

The guys that aren't buying on ebay, where are you doing your buying? I live in the middle of no where so my buying is limited to online only. 

The nearest fast food joint is almost 40 minutes from me.LOL


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've tried local auctions but the stuff I was looking at went well beyond what ebay would fetch. I've bought some stuff off Craigslist (a lot for work for what I find) and am batting .333 of Estate sales where I knew there was stuff I wanted. One was overpriced, one I was beaten to the cars (even though I was there ah hour before they opened - my street number was 20) and one was a home run and I got tons of stuff.


----------

